# H.O DETROIT Chris mullis



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys did not know him..but someone asked me if chris mullis was still alive..I knew a few years ago he was ill and that he had a slew of people he had controversy with and drama......I have yet to see someone perfect the work he did..couple of guys out there are close but seems he and the art of detail are gone....anyone know if he is alive and kicking??the nature of this hobby is always ever changing..I see the h.o Detroit. cars are very pricey also..I have a couple but never paid whats being asked for them now...all the best 
Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't seen anything about Chris for a long time.
I have done direct transactions with him and all satisfactory. mine were not big purchases though.
and, yes, I know one person who did have a problem with Chris which resulted in the H.O. Detroit name being shelved and Chris continued on his own after with a different moniker.
I have many of his Willys and I am happy as can be with them.
I certainly cannot afford the prices H.O. Detroit items are getting these days.

maybe someone else has current news?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

alpink said:


> I haven't seen anything about Chris for a long time.
> I have done direct transactions with him and all satisfactory. mine were not big purchases though.
> and, yes, I know one person who did have a problem with Chris which resulted in the H.O. Detroit name being shelved and Chris continued on his own after with a different moniker.
> I have many of his Willys and I am happy as can be with them.
> ...


I believe he is still around. I bought a bunch of Bauer cars from him a few years ago...


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

I read on Facebook he passed away.....can anyone confirm??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Where did he live?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Where did he live?


NOT SURE..THOUGHT ONE OF THE ELDER STATEMEN WOULD KNOW


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Or where product shipped from. I only found one recent obiturary from Georgie but no back ground was listed other than family.


----------

